# Mpls Cr Moon Eyes



## spoker (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

Damn....I wanted the disc off the wheels


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't believe they all came with discs.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

Well that sucks!   Have you seen what I'm working on for Scott?


----------



## spoker (Feb 9, 2016)

this one never had the discs,dyno mooneyes were made for mooneyes proms and to promote their disc hub caps[$300 a set]and dyno products,moon eyes was 1 of the original dynos that were only made for 2 years,all first run real dynos have a large D on the top tube behind the seat,there were bikes after that but there alittle different,kk and nirve,who also made copies of the mooneyes bike,the kk one came with the moon eyes seat,the nirve moon eyes looks diff altogether,the same guy has a motoglide listed as well,the motoglide was the top offering,there is a god one on the rrb site for alittle less $moola,fyi i have one f one proype moon eyes that is computor control,think they may havee offerd it in eroupe,ck out the one on rrb,its your chancs to get a real hot rod crusier,imho,kinda long winded but just finished 80 mils of steroids!!!whew


----------



## spoker (Feb 9, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Well that sucks!   Have you seen what I'm working on for Scott?



the discs are still avail,its only money!!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

spoker said:


> the discs are still avail,its only money!!




Too much money...but pretty cool


----------



## Cory (Feb 10, 2016)

I've got one of these with the disc and a motoglide stuffed in my shedd .... somewhere,  lol.


----------

